# Don’t sell to expats, declares head of Phuket land office



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

sPeople who own property on the Thai island of Phuket are being urged not to sell land to companies run by expats after it was revealed that four or five land transactions a week involve foreigners. ‘Please keep Phuket land in the hands of Thais,’ said Paitoon Lertkai, the Director of the Phuket Land Office. [...]

Click to read the full news article: Don’t sell to expats, declares head of Phuket land office...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## salavan (Feb 8, 2010)

land in thailand CANNOT be owned by foreigners whether bought through a company or not, if bought through a company you would be breaking the law and could have the said property seized from you .
why not invest in your own country and play safe


----------

